# 2019-20 Little Creek Bucks and Critters (Newest pics post #100)



## davidhelmly (May 12, 2019)

As always it's a little too early to start this thread because we have had our feeders shut down since just before turkey season opened so I really don't have much. I did put a couple of cameras on some clover in mid April and I checked them a few days ago so I have a few pics. We will get our feeders cranked back up next weekend so I will try and add some pics every week or two as I get them.

Here are a few pics in no certain order,


----------



## davidhelmly (May 12, 2019)

And a few videos,


----------



## davidhelmly (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Jim Boyd (May 12, 2019)

Your pics PROVE that your efforts and practices work. 

Excellent, David - just excellent!


----------



## MFOSTER (May 12, 2019)

Looking good David


----------



## davidhelmly (May 12, 2019)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Josh B (May 12, 2019)

Looks like you got a few deer left. ? I've been to busy to get out to my land.


----------



## Blackston (May 12, 2019)

I can’t believe you’ve had an opening at your place so long. If ya was closer I’d be all over it !!!


----------



## Triple C (May 12, 2019)

Good stuff as always!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 12, 2019)

Love it David. Thanks for posting


----------



## antharper (May 12, 2019)

That video with the skunk is to funny , big ol bobcat to , and as always plenty of deer with some bucks coming along nicely !


----------



## oppthepop (May 14, 2019)

Atta boy David! Good looking pics, animals, environment, etc!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 15, 2019)

It’s gonna be a long hot summer waiting. Anticipation !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 15, 2019)

Mighty fine as usual.  Way to go, David!  Thanks for showing us how it's done.


----------



## Woodsman28 (May 21, 2019)

June is always the month that really kicks off the "growing" season. We'll stay tuned for more. Great pics!


----------



## davidhelmly (May 27, 2019)

First pull of season 5-24-19

We had our first club workday on the 17th and part of the workday was moving our 12 feeders from their current locations and doubling them up in 6 new places that were more filler friendly. We had them in the same spots for the last 12 years and they were spread out very well but it took close to 3 hours to make the drive and fill them, the new locations are not as spread out and should be about a 1 hour job to fill them. With them being in all new areas we went ahead and spread about 200# of corn on the ground around each one of them to hopefully help the deer get use to them, they were mostly eating the corn but I had pictures at 5 of the 6 new locations before dark the first day and here are some pics from the first card pull a week later.


----------



## davidhelmly (May 27, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (May 27, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Mark K (May 27, 2019)

Very nice. I had to move mine as well. Not so much for time, but if we go back to the 3-4” of rain a week there are some places we just can’t get to in a truck.


----------



## davidhelmly (May 27, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Very nice. I had to move mine as well. Not so much for time, but if we go back to the 3-4” of rain a week there are some places we just can’t get to in a truck.


Can we please go back to the 3-4" of rain a week?!


----------



## Blackston (May 27, 2019)

Ole “ stickers “ is gonna be something special one day !!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 3, 2019)

I made it down to our lease yesterday and had time to check 4 of the cameras, I love watching them grow!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Blackston (Jun 3, 2019)

Looks like ya still got em.        Lookin GOOD!!!


----------



## antharper (Jun 3, 2019)

Coming along nicely , I see one that I’m sure you’ll be keeping an eye on !


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 3, 2019)

If anyone is gonna have monsters (and a bunch of them) it will be David and Little Creek!!

Looking great!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 4, 2019)

Nice looking prospects. Hope you can close the deal!


----------



## king george (Jun 7, 2019)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Mark K (Jun 7, 2019)

I’d be curious to know if the ones farther along in development dropped earlier than the others. Actually I’ve wondered that for a while now. Does growing start so many days after shedding? Or do they all start about the same time. Seen deer shed in January and some still have both sides in March.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 8, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I’d be curious to know if the ones farther along in development dropped earlier than the others. Actually I’ve wondered that for a while now. Does growing start so many days after shedding? Or do they all start about the same time. Seen deer shed in January and some still have both sides in March.


It’s absolutely just my opinion but I belive yes, the bucks that shed earliest start growing back the earliest, hopefully some experts will enlighten us.


----------



## huckhgh (Jun 8, 2019)

As always, great pics David! How are you guys enjoying the CuddeLink system?

PM me with more details if you'd like...

HH


----------



## bubbafowler (Jun 9, 2019)

davidhelmly said:


> It’s absolutely just my option but I belive yes, the bucks that shed earliest start growing back the earliest, hopefully some experts will enlighten us.


I reached out to dr grant woods a while back on this exact question. He said he's never come across a study on this.  But I've been curious myself


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 9, 2019)

Little Creek rules!!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 24, 2019)

I got down to my lease to check cameras for the first time in 3 weeks this past weekend. Out of 7 cameras, I forgot to turn one on and had another that malfunctioned bt I still got some pics to post up. I repositioned most of the cams also while I was down to hopefully get some better pics the next several weeks while the feeders are running.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Keith Karr (Jun 24, 2019)

Appreciate you posting the pictures David !


----------



## oppthepop (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow David those are AWESOME! Have you named that big old freak? What a buck! i willingly offer my services to eliminate him from the heard!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 24, 2019)

oppthepop said:


> Wow David those are AWESOME! Have you named that big old freak? What a buck! i willingly offer my services to eliminate him from the heard!


Lol yes actually Cindy named him yesterday. I was looking at the pictures and I called her in there and told her he needed a name, she stood there and looked at him for a minute and said “Brisket”... I asked her if that’s what we were having for dinner and she said, nope that’s his name because he has a big brisket... so I’m hoping to get a look at Brisket this season!! ?


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 24, 2019)

Keith Karr said:


> Appreciate you posting the pictures David !


I couldn’t sleep last night so I went thru pictures. Lol


----------



## oppthepop (Jun 24, 2019)

davidhelmly said:


> Lol yes actually Cindy named him yesterday. I was looking at the pictures and I called her in there and told her he needed a name, she stood there and looked at him for a minute and said “Brisket”... I asked her if that’s what we were having for dinner and she said, nope that’s his name because he has a big brisket... so I’m hoping to get a look at Brisket this season!! ?


Sir Brisket it is!


----------



## sowgabuckstalker (Jun 24, 2019)

I would literally have loss of sleep action buck fever ALL YEAR LONG :lol Too awesome thanks for sharing.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 24, 2019)

sowgabuckstalker said:


> I would literally have loss of sleep action buck fever ALL YEAR LONG :lol Too awesome thanks for sharing.


 You're welcome.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 24, 2019)

I used to get all excited about early Summer trail cam photos, but it seems once the velvet is gone, so are the bucks. They eat up all my groceries then leave me hanging once the season rolls around. Had 2 I really wanted to see last year that were no shows.


----------



## ProAngler (Jun 24, 2019)

Cool thread! Thanks for posting.


----------



## king george (Jun 26, 2019)

Cam 4 has got some STUDS coming to it!!!!


----------



## king george (Jun 26, 2019)

Oh yeah, your new member is my sons baseball coach!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 26, 2019)

king george said:


> Oh yeah, your new member is my sons baseball coach!!


Michael is a good guy!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 28, 2019)

Awesome pics as usual David!!!
Don't want to jinx it but do you have any hogs on your place?


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 28, 2019)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Awesome pics as usual David!!!
> Don't want to jinx it but do you have any hogs on your place?View attachment 974374


Thank goodness no!!


----------



## Blackston (Jun 28, 2019)

No one better tell the hogs about Little Creek !!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 28, 2019)

Blackston said:


> No one better tell the hogs about Little Creek !!!


Please don't!!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 28, 2019)

If your gonna have a brisket you might as well have a crockpot!


----------



## huckhgh (Jun 29, 2019)

Awesome pics, as usual!

Can't wait to see how they finish off their growth.

Thanks for sharing,

Huck


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 8, 2019)

Cindy and I got down to check cameras on Saturday evening and like most years, you can start to tell who may be shooters this year. I had a camera on video at each feeder so I just put together a few video clips from each camera.


----------



## mossyhorn (Jul 8, 2019)

I love it! If that dont get the old heart pumping its time to give up hunting. Great Videos!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 8, 2019)

mossyhorn said:


> I love it! If that dont get the old heart pumping its time to give up hunting. Great Videos!!


Thanks mossy, I know they got mine pumping looking at cards!!


----------



## SRShunter (Jul 8, 2019)

Mr. DAVID you have a awesome tract. Your hard work and discipline has really paid off. Congrats to you on a job well done!!! Great bucks as always


----------



## Keith Karr (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks for posting these David ! Will you be filling the feeders this weekend ?


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks guys! 

Keith, I will be our of town but I know Mike is planning on filling them at some point, maybe Friday but I’m not sure.


----------



## Echo (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks David, what a treat that series was to watch!

Obviously there are many stud bucks among those groups but what really stands out to me is the incredibly healthy appearance that those deer have, straight up from the fawns to the old big-racked warriors. Nice work!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 8, 2019)

Echo said:


> Thanks David, what a treat that series was to watch!
> 
> Obviously there are many stud bucks among those groups but what really stands out to me is the incredibly healthy appearance that those deer have, straight up from the fawns to the old big-racked warriors. Nice work!


Thanks Ernie, we work hard at giving them plenty to eat.
How is the clover coming?


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 8, 2019)

David, very nice. Do you have history with the big one in the 3rd video down? What do you think he may score?


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 8, 2019)

livetohunt said:


> David, very nice. Do you have history with the big one in the 3rd video down? What do you think he may score?


Dave, if we do I sure don't recognize him. We had a really good 10 last year that had the same basic frame but he didn't have any kickers or splits and hasn't been seen this year so far so I guess it's possible. As far as score I really don't know and I'm scared to guess! Lol


----------



## Echo (Jul 8, 2019)

davidhelmly said:


> Thanks Ernie, we work hard at giving them plenty to eat.
> How is the clover coming?



David, it's hanging in there but it sure could use a good rain right now. 

I took your advice and used the IMOX for the weeds and I'm already seeing some nice results one week after spraying. It was good advice and a good product.

The pigweed, horse nettle, coffee weed and several others are definitely in decline. The nut sedges appear to have stopped spreading and it's growth looks like it has come to a halt so I'm real optimistic about what the plot will look like in a few weeks - especially if we can get that good rain.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jul 8, 2019)

Looking good David


----------



## Triple C (Jul 8, 2019)

Great stuff David!  Love seeing the buck pics every summer.


----------



## antharper (Jul 8, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful , love the fawn and the crow !!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 9, 2019)

antharper said:


> Absolutely beautiful , love the fawn and the crow !!!


I think that was my favorite! Lol


----------



## uturn (Jul 9, 2019)

I Like it...Always Good Stuff!!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## huckhgh (Jul 9, 2019)

The first 10 seconds off camera 4 are incredible! What an awesome Georgia buck. Just goes to show that hard work, patience and consistency pay off.

Can't wait to see how they finish the growing season.

Thanks,

Huck


----------



## alwayslookin (Jul 9, 2019)

Awesome vids, thanks.


----------



## king george (Jul 9, 2019)

???


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 9, 2019)

Echo said:


> David, it's hanging in there but it sure could use a good rain right now.
> 
> I took your advice and used the IMOX for the weeds and I'm already seeing some nice results one week after spraying. It was good advice and a good product.
> 
> The pigweed, horse nettle, coffee weed and several others are definitely in decline. The nut sedges appear to have stopped spreading and it's growth looks like it has come to a halt so I'm real optimistic about what the plot will look like in a few weeks - especially if we can get that good rain.


Ernie, I agree with you about the rain, I think we've got a pretty good chance of showers the next several days so hopefully you will get a decent amount!


----------



## Doolydawg03 (Jul 23, 2019)

David its time for some updated pics to get us thru the rest of this week, ill be headed up to my club this weekend to work and ill be pulling the camera cards and cant wait


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 23, 2019)

Doolydawg03 said:


> David its time for some updated pics to get us thru the rest of this week, ill be headed up to my club this weekend to work and ill be pulling the camera cards and cant wait



I did pull some cards while I was down last weekend and looked at them yesterday, I'm not sure if I got the cards I pulled confused with clean ones or what happened but I was short 3 cards that should have had pics on them. I'm not sure if I will go ahead and post up some of what I have or try and get back down this coming weekend and repull.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 27, 2019)

It isn't looking like I am going to check cameras this weekend so I will go ahead and post what I got last weekend, I will try and do better next time...


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Josh B (Jul 27, 2019)

One of those bucks is so fat I don't know if he'll make it to hunting season. He might have a heart attack. Looks good


----------



## SRShunter (Jul 27, 2019)

How much do you think ole big boy will go Mr. David 150ish?


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 28, 2019)

Josh B said:


> One of those bucks is so fat I don't know if he'll make it to hunting season. He might have a heart attack. Looks good


Lol hopefully he will make it until season!! We will be shutting the feeders down in another week or so and they will be fending for themselves then! ?


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 28, 2019)

SRShunter said:


> How much do you think ole big boy will go Mr. David 150ish?


I’m so bad at guessing score that I really don’t know but I’m hoping somewhere in that ballpark...


----------



## Sweet (Jul 28, 2019)

Split brows..Thanks...


----------



## MFOSTER (Jul 29, 2019)

Looking good David,I have been debating putting a couple water troughs out,I hunt a clear cut that’s has a standing mud puddle and always see deer drinking when it holds water.have you ever considered trying one.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 30, 2019)

MFOSTER said:


> Looking good David,I have been debating putting a couple water troughs out,I hunt a clear cut that’s has a standing mud puddle and always see deer drinking when it holds water.have you ever considered trying one.


Thanks MFOSTER.  Yes I actually have one out in a big food plot like that, it’s a low spot where water would always puddle too. We started off burying a plastic kiddie pool there and that lasted several years until it started leaking, went to a pond liner after that and made it a little bigger but it didn’t last anytime before it started leaking and then we buried a metal stock tank there and it’s been there 4-5 years so far and no problem. The reason I always buried them was so that they would refill themselves when it rains since the water always ran to that spot anyway. It works like a champ, the deer use it more in hot weather than cold but they use it year round.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 31, 2019)

Goodness them some niceuns


----------



## oppthepop (Aug 5, 2019)

Awesome pics as usual David! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 21, 2019)

Sorry it has been so long since I updated this thread but it has been nearly a month since I was able to check cameras. I was able to check them on Sunday and pulled all of my cameras off of the feeders since they are shut down now, I had several cameras with dead batteries  but still had 8000 - 10000 pictures to go thru. Since I had pictures and video from each feeder I just saved a few of each and put them together as video clips.


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## antharper (Aug 21, 2019)

Been waiting for a update ... and it didn’t disappoint , thanks for sharing , want be long and maybe we get to see one of y’all smiling behind one , and u got several to choose from !


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 21, 2019)

antharper said:


> Been waiting for a update ... and it didn’t disappoint , thanks for sharing , want be long and maybe we get to see one of y’all smiling behind one , and u got several to choose from !


I am sure hoping so!!!


----------



## NBN (Aug 21, 2019)

Wow awesome tc pics and video! How many of them are shooters on your place? Also why are you shutting down the feeders?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 21, 2019)

Several STUD 10 points. Good luck David!!


----------



## oppthepop (Aug 21, 2019)

Awesome David! Don't you love watching how they interact with one another? Didn't see a pic of old "Brisket" in there!


----------



## Mark K (Aug 21, 2019)

I’m jealous...apparently you don’t have hogs! If my feeders were that low the hogs would probably lay up in them!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks guys!!



NBN said:


> Wow awesome tc pics and video! How many of them are shooters on your place? Also why are you shutting down the feeders?



Just guessing I would say there are maybe 8-10 that would be legal by our rules, maybe a few more but a lot of our members pass club legal deer every year waiting on something 5.5 or older. 
We don’t allow anyone to hunt over bait. 



oppthepop said:


> Awesome David! Don't you love watching how they interact with one another? Didn't see a pic of old "Brisket" in there!



I really do love watching them interact in the videos, it’s very entertaining sometime!!
I’ve had a couple of blurry night pics of Brisket but no decent ones, he’s pretty shy but I think he is still around. 



Mark K said:


> I’m jealous...apparently you don’t have hogs! If my feeders were that low the hogs would probably lay up in them!!



Thank goodness we don’t have any hogs!!


----------



## XIronheadX (Aug 21, 2019)

Nice happy deer you have, David. Like the buffet line after church on Sunday.


----------



## Sixes (Aug 21, 2019)

Great videos, especially liked the yote and the buck jumping through the feeder on feeder 3.

How many different bucks do you think are on your property and is the freaky messed up racked buck on feeder 4 a target or was he injured in velvet?


----------



## Comanche7 (Aug 22, 2019)

Dang David!  Y'all's rut is probably hard on the ol ticker!


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 22, 2019)

XIronheadX said:


> Nice happy deer you have, David. Like the buffet line after church on Sunday.



Yes they are a little spoiled!!



Sixes said:


> Great videos, especially liked the yote and the buck jumping through the feeder on feeder 3.
> 
> How many different bucks do you think are on your property and is the freaky messed up racked buck on feeder 4 a target or was he injured in velvet?



To be honest I really don’t have any idea how many bucks we have. We did do a full blown camera survey probably 8-9 years ago and we identified 67 unique bucks in the survey, it was pretty labor intensive because I think we had somewhere in the neighborhood of 25,000-30,000 photos to look at and it’s crazy how similar some of the young bucks can be.  That being said I’m sure that we lose a lot of bucks after we shut the feeders down and the velvet comes off because the mature bucks have a hard time tolerating each other, the good thing is we will see most all of the bigger bucks at some point in the season looking for does or slipping into a food plot. 
I don’t recognize the freaky buck so not sure if he maybe got injured fighting last year or possibly had a bad shed at some point. He looks like maybe a 3.5 yo to me so he won’t be on the shoot list for at least another year, maybe two. 



Comanche7 said:


> Dang David!  Y'all's rut is probably hard on the ol ticker!



It can be exciting at times!! ?


----------



## Doolydawg03 (Aug 22, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I’m jealous...apparently you don’t have hogs! If my feeders were that low the hogs would probably lay up in them!!



Mine to aint no doubt about that, Very nice pics David good luck to you and your club this year


----------



## Jonboater (Aug 22, 2019)

Great pics/videos. Love the does about to fight. It's amazing how good they walk on two legs lol.  David if you had to guess how many deer per square mile do you think you have.? .


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 23, 2019)

Jonboater said:


> Great pics/videos. Love the does about to fight. It's amazing how good they walk on two legs lol.  David if you had to guess how many deer per square mile do you think you have.? .


Jb I honestly couldn’t even guess, borderline too many because with about 40 acs of plots they can still eat a ton of protein feed in a couple of days.


----------



## Jonboater (Aug 23, 2019)

Well your deer heard looks great no matter what lol.. Even your fawns are huge already. Best of luck this season!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 23, 2019)

That was thoroughly enjoyed! Man you got a bunch of deer!


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 24, 2019)

bfriendly said:


> That was thoroughly enjoyed! Man you got a bunch of deer!


Thank you, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 27, 2019)

David, it looks like you've got a young Caribou buck in the making! As always a pleasure to see your herd


----------



## huckhgh (Sep 11, 2019)

Need any update before this weekend! Haha


----------



## davidhelmly (Sep 11, 2019)

huckhgh said:


> Need any update before this weekend! Haha


I actually don't have any cameras out right now. They are thinning a few hundred acres of 19 year old pines on us and were suppose to start 2 months ago but it hasn't happened yet... I was trying to wait until they got thru to put all my cameras out.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 2, 2019)

Hey David, I sent you a message. Hope y’all have a good season.
Kd


----------

